# Usar tiristor como diodo.



## poppez (Sep 24, 2008)

Alomejor es una pregunta un poco tonta.

Tengo un puente rectificador totalmente controlado, con tiristores.
El caso es que por un problema no puedo utilizar mis circuitos de disparo y quiero saber si hay alguna forma sencilla de conectarlos para que se disparen a 0º y funcionen como diodos.

Conectando la compuerta al ánodo con una resistencia o algo así...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 24, 2008)

Eso, una resistencia de valor bajo (menor de 100ohm) entre anodo y compuerta.

Lo que si, es imposible dispararlos de esa forma a 0° porque no tenes tension entre A-K , para hacerlo necesitarias inyectarle corriente al gate y eso ya seria otro circuito de disparo.


----------



## poppez (Sep 24, 2008)

pero un poquito por encima de 0º si me dispararía no?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 24, 2008)

Depende de la tension con que alimentas el puente.
Si trabajas rectificando 230V no hay problemas, si la caida necesaria para producir el disparo fuera 10V  (en general es Ig = 25-50mA para un disparo seguro con tiristores comunes) --> el angulo seria menor de 2°.
Si estas rectificando una tension baja como 12V, ya tenes que poner una resistencia menor de 10ohms.
El sentido de esa resistencia es limitar la corriente de compuerta durante la conexion.
Pero si a la salida estas filtrando con capacitores y en consecuencia vas a tener en catodo un valor de continua, el angulo puede llegar a ser mucho mayor.


Me comi un detalle. Con solo una resistencia eso no va porque se quema durante el semiciclo negativo --> hay que agregar unos diodos y opcionalemente una resistencia para no dejar flotando la compuerta (ver imagen)


----------



## poppez (Sep 24, 2008)

Gracias por la aclaración
Sería para una red de 660V entre fases, así que no problem por la resistencia.


Esos diodos auxiliares serían de baja potencia verdad? Algo tipo 1N4007 para que me aguante la tensión inversa.

Haré un ensayo en monofásico y a ver que tal resulta el invento. ;-)


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 24, 2008)

660V entre fases?   Te queda corto el 1N4007.

660V entre fases significa 1140V entre lineas y 1600V de valor pico.

Como son tensiones altas podrias pasarte de la corriente de pico que soporta la compuerta durante el transitorio de conexion --> buscate en el datasheet de esos tiristores cuanto es la corriente de pico maxima que soporta  y con eso dimensiona la resistencia.


----------



## poppez (Sep 24, 2008)

Me expliqué mal, quise decir 660V fase-fase, o sea 660V de linea.

3 fases de 380V cada fase. Creo que el 1N4007 llega


----------



## mballa (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola gente:
Ya que estan con este tema, necesito me ayuden con este circuito retificador controlado.
Lo que hace es ser alimentado con 3 fases que varian de 20 a 60 volts y entrega 12 volt dc.
El tema esta en que lo simule con el multisim 10, y anda perfecto, pero cuando lo llevo a la practica
no me regula los 12 volt dc, que alimentan las baterias.
No encuentro que puede ser, si alguien me puede dar una mano se lo agradeceria.
Un abrazo


----------

